# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  Ruler and Sparrow, Nizar Qabani

## ajluni top

[align=center]

السلام عليكم.....
هذه قصيدة نزار قباني الحاكم والعصفور بالعربي و بترجمة الانجليزي
من ترجمتي....


نزار قباني

الحاكم والعصفور



أتجوَّلُ في الوطنِ العربيِّ 

لأقرأَ شعري للجمهورْ 

فأنا مقتنعٌ 

أنَّ الشعرَ رغيفٌ يُخبزُ للجمهورْ 

وأنا مقتنعٌ – منذُ بدأتُ – 

بأنَّ الأحرفَ أسماكٌ 

وبأنَّ الماءَ هوَ الجمهورْ 



أتجوَّلُ في الوطنِ العربيِّ 

وليسَ معي إلا دفترْ 

يُرسلني المخفرُ للمخفرْ 

يرميني العسكرُ للعسكرْ 

وأنا لا أحملُ في جيبي إلا عصفورْ 

لكنَّ الضابطَ يوقفني 

ويريدُ جوازاً للعصفورْ 

تحتاجُ الكلمةُ في وطني 

لجوازِ مرورْ 



أبقى ملحوشاً ساعاتٍ 

منتظراً فرمانَ المأمورْ 

أتأمّلُ في أكياسِ الرملِ 

ودمعي في عينيَّ بحورْ 

وأمامي كانتْ لافتةٌ 

تتحدّثُ عن (وطنٍ واحدْ) 

تتحدّثُ عن (شعبٍ واحدْ) 

وأنا كالجُرذِ هنا قاعدْ 

أتقيأُ أحزاني.. 

وأدوسُ جميعَ شعاراتِ الطبشورْ 

وأظلُّ على بابِ بلادي 

مرميّاً.. 

 كالقدحِ المكسورْ[/align]




[align=center]Ruler and Sparrow
Nizar Qabani




I wander in the Arab world
To read my poetry for audience
I am persuaded 
That the poetry is a loaf baking for audience
Also I am persuaded, since I have started 
That the letters as a fish
And water as an audience

I wander I the Arab world
And I have nothing in my pocket
Except a sparrow
But the officer stops me
He wants a passport for the sparrow
The word in my homeland needs a passport!

I stay detained for some hours
Waiting a mayor's decree 
Meditate on the bags of sand
And my tear as seas in my eyes

You are talking about(one homeland)
And (one nation)
I am sitting here as a mouse
Vomiting my sadness
And step on all chalk's slogans. Words still flinging  at my homeland's gate
As a broken pot.  



...........................................[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

thanks

----------

